# Weekly Competition 2016-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' F R' U F' U2 R F'
*2. *F' R F U' R' U F' U2 F'
*3. *R2 U F R2 U' R F R2
*4. *F2 U' F' U R2 U' R2 F
*5. *R2 U R U2 R F' U F' R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R' B2 R' F' D B U' R D F2 R2 U2 D2 B' R2 U2 D2 L2 B D2
*2. *F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 D' B2 F2 D' U' B F R D' F2 R U2 F' U' R'
*3. *B2 R2 B L2 B D2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' U F2 L' B' R2 D U F2 L' F2
*4. *U2 B' U2 B R2 B' R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R' U' L B F2 R' F'
*5. *L2 F2 D' B2 U F' D L' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 U2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *B F D U' Fw' L' R2 U2 R2 B2 Fw' F' R2 D2 Rw R2 Fw' U2 B D2 Fw2 D2 Uw' B U2 B' L' Fw' D Uw' U2 R2 D2 Rw' U' L2 Rw2 B' F2 R
*2. *B Fw' F2 U R U' Fw2 R Fw U' Rw F' D2 Rw Fw F2 U' Rw Uw U L' R Fw' L2 Rw' Uw2 U' B' Fw' Rw R' D' Fw F' Rw R' D2 F' D2 R'
*3. *Fw' D Fw' D F D' L F' L2 Fw' D' L B Fw F L D2 Fw F2 D' R' U Rw Uw B' Uw Fw L Rw D2 Fw2 Uw L' D U2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw R2
*4. *L2 Rw2 Uw' F' U Rw2 Fw D U' Rw Fw' Uw' L' Fw2 Rw D U' L' Uw L F' L Uw F' U Rw' D2 L2 R F2 L' D U' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw F U2
*5. *D2 Uw2 Rw B F' Uw' L' B2 Rw2 Uw' B' Fw L2 Rw Uw L' B Uw2 B' R F D2 U' B2 L' B' Fw D L2 Uw U' L Rw B2 F' Rw' B2 Rw2 D2 Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw R Fw' Dw Uw2 B2 R2 B Uw U2 Lw B Rw2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 U2 B L2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Fw F' D' Uw U2 L2 Uw2 U2 L' D Dw2 F2 D Dw' Uw2 Rw Dw Bw2 Fw' L Uw F2 Uw2 U2 F Lw2 B' Bw' F2 L2 Bw' L2 D' Dw' Uw L U' F2
*2. *Fw' U2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 Bw' F L D Dw2 Uw U2 Bw' Dw' Uw' Lw' Dw' U L2 Lw R' D U' F' Lw R' U' Bw' D2 L' Lw D2 F2 Dw2 Uw B2 Uw F' R2 U L2 Bw Lw' F Lw2 R Fw Dw2 L Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D L F2 D U' L
*3. *F2 L Uw' U' B2 D Dw Uw' U Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' R' Bw' F' L' Lw D2 Rw2 B Rw2 Dw R2 F' Lw Fw2 R' B2 Bw2 U Fw' Rw' U Bw D2 L2 D U' Lw B Fw Dw' Bw' D' Dw2 Uw2 B Rw2 R' D2 Fw' U2 Rw Dw' F U2 Rw2 R' D2
*4. *Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 Lw' Rw B2 D' Uw' Lw Dw2 L' Fw' R D B' L2 Dw U B Bw' L2 Rw Uw U' Rw' Bw' D' Dw B2 D2 Fw2 U Lw2 B2 Bw' F' U2 Rw' R' B2 Bw D' F2 Lw Rw2 R' D Dw2 L2 Rw2 F2 D U L' Rw2 U Fw
*5. *Bw2 Lw' B2 Dw' B L' Bw' Dw' Uw' R' U2 Rw2 B Fw' F' D Rw' Uw' F' L' R Uw2 L Rw' R Fw Uw' L' B2 Bw' Fw F' Lw Fw2 Rw R2 Bw Dw F' R' Uw' Bw D2 U' Bw2 Rw' U B' D U2 B2 Fw' D' U R' Dw' Fw2 F2 Dw B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F 2D' 3U' 2F 2D2 F' 2U' B 2D 2B D' 2L' R U2 2R' R B 2B 2F R' D L' 3F2 2F' F' R2 3U' U' L 2F2 F' 2D' 2R2 R' 3F R' U 3R 2F F2 L D2 3U U2 L2 2U 3F' 3R B' 2F D' U' 3F F R' 2D' F 3R' 2D' L U R2 B2 3R B 3U' 2R' R2 2U' L2
*2. *R' 3F 3R2 2B F' 2L' 3F2 D2 3U 2L2 2F2 2R' F' D 3F' 3U' 2F R 2D2 B2 2B 2F' F L 3R 2R' D2 2D U B' L' 3R' 3U2 2L' 3F2 2D2 3F2 R 2F R2 2D' 2U 2L' F' L 3U' B 2U2 U F2 2D 2B2 3F' F' 3U2 L2 B2 2U' 2L 3U2 3F' 2F2 2L' 2B' 2L' 2R2 R' 2B 2L U
*3. *2R' 3U' 3F' L' 2F2 D' 2U2 3F' L' 3U' R' 2D U2 2R' R D' 3U2 2L2 B 3U' L2 U2 2L2 D' F 3R 2U U 2R 3F2 2F' 2D' L' 2R R 2B2 3U 2F2 D' 2D2 2U' B 2B' 3U 2B2 3R' U2 2F U' B2 2F' F2 2D 3F2 F 2D2 3U2 3R2 3U' 2U' U B 3F' 2F' L' 3U 2U' R' 2B 2L'
*4. *L' 2R2 2F2 3U' B D2 3R2 B' 3F' 2U 3R 3U 2F2 L' 2B' 2R R' 2D U B2 2F 2L2 2B' 2R' 2B' 3R 3F2 2F2 U 3R' D' 2D2 F2 2R2 2B2 F2 D2 3U2 3F 2U' 3R 2U' 3R 2F2 D' 2R' 2B2 R' 3U' U2 3R2 R' U2 2F2 L' 2B2 2F' F2 2R U' 2L2 2D' R2 B L 2B' 2U' F2 R U'
*5. *3F' 2D2 L' R' B2 2F2 F 2U' F' 2U 2L 2B U' 2R 2D' 2U' B2 D' 2U 2F R2 F' D 3U' 3R2 3F' L' 2D L2 B2 2L2 2U L' D 3U' L2 3U 2B' 3F 3R2 U' B2 2B' 3F L F2 3U2 2U 2R 2U' 2F 2R 2U 2L2 3F2 2U U' R F' 2D' R' D2 B' D2 2B U' B' 2L2 2D B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *F2 D' R' 3U2 2U2 3L' 2B' 3F2 F' D2 3U 3L2 R2 2D' 2U2 L 3D' 2B2 3R F L2 2D2 2F2 D F2 R 2U U2 3B' 2F2 3D' 3U 2U' 2F F2 U' R B2 3F 2D2 2L2 R' F L2 2L2 2R' R2 2D2 2U' L D2 3D 3U 3B2 L' 3R 2R' R2 B F' 2R2 U2 3B' 3D2 3R' B2 U' L2 3L' 3B2 3L 3F' R2 2F2 2L' 3F2 L 2L2 2R2 R 2F D 3U 2B2 3F' L2 B 3F' 3U2 2R 2F2 L' D' 2F' 2L2 2B 3F' R D 3D2
*2. *L 2B' F2 3L' 3R2 F' D B' L 3L F2 3L' 3B' 2D2 3D 2F2 2D2 F' 2R' 3B' F 2U2 2L 2U2 F2 3D' 3U' 2R' R' 2B' 2L' 3L 2F2 F2 2U 2L2 3D' 3U2 B 3F' 2F L D2 B' D2 2D 2L2 F 2R D 2D B 3D2 3L 3U' 3B' 2F 2R F' 2U' F2 3D' 3F' 2F2 3L' 3U 2U2 2L B 3L2 2U2 3L' 3F' 3U' U' L2 2B2 3L' 2U2 L2 3L' U2 3L' 2R 2B' 2F2 2L2 B2 3B2 3D2 L' 3B2 L2 3L2 3R' 2R R' 2F2 3R R
*3. *D2 L2 3R2 2D2 3B 2F' F' 3U2 F' 2R' 2D 2L2 3L' 3F2 L2 3U 2B 3F' U 3R' D L' B' 2U 2B2 3U' U' 2F2 F2 D' U' 2R 2B' 3B 2F F2 D 2D2 2L2 3D2 3U 3F 3U' 3B 3F2 2F' R' 3U2 2U R 2B' 3B2 F' 3R F' 2U 2B 3B2 3F2 3L' 3D 2L' 2F2 2D2 U 2L 2B2 3R' 3D2 B 3B' 3R' 2R2 2U 3L' 2R2 2D2 2B2 3F2 2F2 2D2 U' 3L' D 3D2 3U' 3L 3B2 3F F' 3R2 2B2 L2 3L 2F' 2R' B 3D2 2L' 2B2
*4. *R' 2F 3D U L' 3B 3D2 3F L' 2U' B2 3B2 2R2 R2 2D2 R' D 2B 3B2 2F' 3R' U 3L D2 2U 2B2 2U2 3B' 3F' 2U2 L' U2 3B R2 B' L 2R D' 3U2 3B' 2F2 R2 2D' 3D2 3F 3D 2F 3U 3L B' 3F D2 3D 2R 2B 3D2 U2 2B D 2D2 3U 2F2 2D2 3U 3R' 2U2 2F R' 2D L U' R' 2B' D 2D2 3U F2 3L' 3R 2F' 2R2 D' 3R R' 3F' 3D R F 3R 3D' 2R' 2B' 3L2 D 3U2 B2 3F' 2F' F2 2D
*5. *U 2L2 3F2 3R R' F 3D 2U2 2F U' 2R D' 3R 3U 2B2 L2 2F' U 2F 3R' 2B2 3F2 2D' U2 3B2 2F2 D' 2D2 3D' 2U' U2 L' 3U 2R 3U2 3B2 D 2F' 3D' 2B 2D 3U2 2U2 U L' D2 2F 3U 2F2 L2 2R' U R2 B' F' L2 2L 3L' 3R' R' 2F2 3L2 3R D' 3U R 3B2 2R2 D' 2F 2D' 3B2 3F2 2L2 2R2 U' B2 3R2 3U2 2B' 3D 2U' B2 3B 2F F2 2L 2F' 3D 2R' D' 3U' 2R' B' 3L 3D 3U' B F' D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 F' R2 U R F2 R
*2. *R2 F R2 F' U F' R2 U2
*3. *U R U2 R U2 R F R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 D R2 D2 F' R D' B R U2 B L2 B' R2 L2 D2 F' R2 F B
*2. *L' D2 F U' L' B' D2 F2 D' R F' R2 B U2 D2 F D2 F' L2 D2 F'
*3. *F2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F L' U2 B' D' F2 L2 F2 D L F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw U' R2 D2 Rw2 U B Uw' B' F' Uw L2 Rw2 F' R F2 L Uw2 Rw' R' D2 L2 B2 U' B2 Fw F L' F Uw Rw' B2 D2 Rw D2 Uw R2 D' Uw' F'
*2. *B Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 B' F' D' Fw Rw2 Fw L2 D2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw' L' Uw U B2 D2 Uw U2 Rw F L' Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw' L' Rw Uw' F D' B' Fw' Rw' R
*3. *Rw F R2 B2 Uw L' B' Uw2 L2 R' Uw F' U' L Rw2 D' L' D' L2 Rw' R F' L2 Rw F2 Rw' Uw2 F D2 U F' D' Uw' U2 L Rw2 Fw U B R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw F Rw' R' Bw' D' B' Bw' Lw' Bw' F U2 Bw D L' U2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 D' Uw F2 Uw U2 Lw B F' D2 L2 Dw Fw' R2 B2 Uw2 L2 Lw' D' Dw' Bw' Fw' D L' Rw' D' Dw2 Fw L' B Fw2 F' Dw' Lw Rw U2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 Lw R2
*2. *D L2 R2 F2 Dw' Lw' F' D2 F' Uw' Fw Dw' Uw Fw Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 B R' U2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Dw' F L2 B' Dw B' Lw2 Uw2 U2 L' Uw2 U' Fw' D B' F2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 U Lw F' D2 F' D B2 Bw2 U Fw2 D2 Dw2 U' Lw2 R' B' Lw
*3. *U' Fw Dw Fw' Rw Uw U' Bw2 Uw' Bw' Uw U2 B' D Dw Uw' F2 Rw' Dw2 B2 L Bw2 D Uw2 Bw R' Bw Rw' Uw Rw2 R' D Dw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 Lw R' U2 Fw' L Lw2 Rw' R B2 F2 L2 D R Dw' F' D' U' R Bw2 L Rw B2 Fw F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 2F 3R' 3U2 L' D' L2 F2 3U2 B R U 2R 2B' 3F 3R D' 2D2 2F2 F2 2L' 2D' L 2R' R D' 2L' 2F2 L2 D' 3U' L2 2B' U2 2F 3U' U 2B 2R2 R2 2D F2 D 3F2 2L' R' 2B' 2D2 3R2 B F D2 2D' 2U' F 2D2 2U2 3R' 3F' D2 2D' F2 L' 2B 2D2 2F2 2D2 2U2 2L2 U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' U2 2F' 2L2 B2 D2 2D2 2L 3L2 3R2 2F2 3R' 2B2 2F' 2L 3L2 R 2D2 2U2 2B' 3L2 2D2 3D2 U 2L' 2B2 3F D 2L 2U2 L' 3F' 2D2 3U' 3L' 2F 3U2 2B2 2R 3U2 3F 3U2 L2 B2 2B' 2F2 3D2 F2 2D 3D R D2 2U' 3F' D L2 3R' 2R 3D' 2R 3D2 R' 2B2 3B2 3U 3B 2F2 D2 2R2 2B2 2D 2U2 3B2 U B 2L2 2B' D' L 3U2 3L B' R2 2D2 2B 3D U2 3B' 2F2 3U2 B' 3B' 2L2 2U' U 3L' 3R 2R2 3U 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 F R2 D2 L2 U' L2 F D U R U' R' U'
*2. *R U B2 U2 R' B2 L D' F U' L2 D F2 U2 D' B2 R2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 R F2 U' L' D' F2 D2 B2 F2
*4. *L R B2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 R D L' D' R' B' R' F2 D L B'
*5. *B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U B D' F2 R2 B2 L B' D R F U2
*6. *R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 D L2 R B2 F U' B2 U2 L2 D B' R'
*7. *U2 L2 D2 B D' F' L2 F' L' D' R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2
*8. *L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F2 U B L R2 D2 L B L D2 B2
*9. *L' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L B2 D2 L' R2 B U2 B' D F' U2 B2 D2 B F2
*10. *D R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D R' F L2 U R D' R2 F' U
*11. *U2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 L F2 U2 L F' D2 R' D2 B' U' F2 L2 F' D'
*12. *L2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B' R U L D' R B' F2 D' F2
*13. *D' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 U L' F' L2 F2 L D' U' L2 U' B
*14. *U R B D' L' D R' B2 L D R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2
*15. *U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 B R' U2 R2 B' L R
*16. *D' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' F D F2 D L B' U' L2 R' F' U'
*17. *R2 B2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 F' R D' L' B2 D' F' D2 L2 R B2
*18. *R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 B' R' D U2 F R' U2 R2 D2 U F
*19. *L F2 L U2 R B2 L2 R' B2 D2 B2 D B' D' F L U' B2 L2 B R
*20. *B2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B' R' U2 L' D' R F2 D B' R
*21. *U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L U' B R' D' L R D2 R' U2
*22. *B2 L' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L R2 U' R D R B' R B L' R
*23. *D2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D L B' F R' F D U B' L2
*24. *F2 R2 D2 R U2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 L D' F D' B' D2 U' R' U2 B
*25. *U2 D' F2 U L B R F U' F R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 B
*26. *U2 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' B2 L' B' R' D' U2 L' R B2 R2
*27. *D2 L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D U L D' B L' D2 R2 U' R2
*28. *B2 L2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B2 F' R2 F2 U' F L' U2 R2 F2 L' B R2 F2
*29. *D2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 R' U L' R' F' R2 D L' R'
*30. *F L U L2 B2 D R' F' L2 D F2 L B2 L F2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2
*31. *D' L2 B' R2 D F2 R L2 F' L U F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D'
*32. *U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 D B' R' U' L2 R U F' L2 R
*33. *U' L2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R' D R2 F R' B2 L F' D2 F U'
*34. *B' R2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 D L' R2 F2 D L D L U' F'
*35. *B2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R D B2 D B R' U L' F' D2 R
*36. *B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 L F2 R F2 U B' F2 D B2 L F R D R2
*37. *R' B2 U F' B2 L D' F' U F2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L2
*38. *U R' F U B2 R' F U' B L' F2 U D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2
*39. *D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L B L D R' D' F2 R2
*40. *F' L2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L' D' B F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' F2 L' U L' U' B' L F U
*2. *B L' F2 B D F L D2 L' B2 L2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2
*3. *B2 U' R' U2 R' U' B' D' R2 L B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2
*4. *F L' U' B' R2 D2 B D' F U R' F2 U2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 L B2 U2
*5. *D' L2 D L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' F' D2 F L B2 L B2 F' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 B' L2 F L' D2 L2 D L2 F' D2 L' B'
*2. *U2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 L' U2 F' L2 B' R' B2 D R' F D R'
*3. *B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 U' F L U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D2 U'
*4. *L2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 U' F D2 L2 U B L B2 R F2
*5. *R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 R B2 U' F U B' D2 U L2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 F U' L B' D2 L D2 F2 U' L2
*2. *B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 U F D' L2 D' F2 D2 L B' D' R
*3. *U L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' B D' U' F' R' B L2 F' D L'
*4. *R U F' D L U F2 D L B D' F2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U
*5. *B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R' B' U L R' U F L2 B2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 U' B R2 L D B R' F B D' L' D2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 F2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U F2 U R' F' R' F2 U2
*3. *B2 L2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 D' F2 U F' L F' L2 D2 R' D' B'
*4. *Uw L2 R B' Fw2 F2 Uw' U F' L2 F2 D' Uw2 U Rw2 Fw U Rw R' Fw' F' D Uw' Rw Fw' D2 Rw F L2 B' Fw' D' Uw Rw R2 B' Fw2 L Rw' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F2 R F' U2 F' R2 F2
*3. *B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' B' D B2 D B' R B2 U F'
*4. *D Uw' Fw L2 R Fw2 F2 R2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw' D U' L Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 U' L' Rw D' B' Fw' R' Fw2 U' F' U2 B F2 U' F' Uw
*5. *Rw2 D F' Rw2 Bw2 F Rw U' Fw U Fw Lw' Uw R' B' U2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 B D B2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 B' D Dw2 Uw2 L2 D2 Lw' R' Uw' L Uw U' Fw' Uw R2 F' Rw2 Fw R2 B' F' Dw2 L' Uw' Bw Uw2 U2 B D2 Uw2 U' L2 Lw Rw R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B L' B' L B' L' R U' l' r u'
*2. *B' R B R B U R l' r
*3. *L' R B U' B R B' R' l r' b' u'
*4. *B R B' L' B R U' l r' b' u'
*5. *U' L' U B L B U' L l r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (2, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 4) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -2)
*3. *(0, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0) /
*4. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5)
*5. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R D U' D U D L U' L' D' U'
*2. *R U' R D R U R U' D' U'
*3. *U' L' R' D R L' R' U' D' U'
*4. *D' U' R D' L D' L U' L' D' U'
*5. *U L U R' D' R D U' R' D' U'


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 26, 2016)

2x2-*(3.88)* 4.87 *(6.21)* 4.44 5.86=*5.05*
3x3-19.16 19.27 *(21.40) *20.59 *(17.98)*=*19.67* (Very bad)
4x4-*(59.54)* 1:09.17 *(1:09.43)* 1:02.18 1:05.84=*1:05.73*
2-4 Relay-*1:25.20* PB
Pyraminx-12.75 8.74* (7.23)* *(14.94)* 7.53=*9.67*
Skewb-12.96 *(17.98) *14.52 *(10.49)* 17.53=*15.00*


----------



## mafergut (Jan 26, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.05, (7.26), (5.22), 6.47, 5.43 = *5.98* // Pretty bad
*3x3x3:* (23.74), 22.16, 17.00, 19.06, (16.64) = *19.41* // Very inconsistent, terrible start
*4x4x4:* (2:32.40), 2:10.32, 2:24.48, (2:01.41), 2:30.96 = *2:21.92* // So close to sub-2 single... 
*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 7:10.67 = *7:10.67* // Not sure this is how BLD final result is obtained (best time). First time ever doing BLD
*3x3x3 OH:* (36.36), 40.93, (41.05), 39.05, 37.94 = *39.31* // Quite nice
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:30.69* // Probably PB, like 8s (2x2) + 20s (3x3) + 2:00 (4x4). Probably even sub-2-min 4x4 
*MegaMinx:* 7:15.21, (5:54.79), (7:37.42), 6:28.88, 6:42.27 = *6:48.78* // First try ever at Mega. Lots of room for improvement 
*PyraMinx:* 14.09, 13.61, (12.70), 13.28, (14.84) = *13.66* // Very nice improvement, 2nd week with keyhole
*Skewb:* 13.30, (16.42), (11.47), 15.61, 15.55 = *14.82* // Need a Z perm for skewb, got it 3 times in the Ao5 (I do U twice for Z)


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Jan 26, 2016)

*Mega:* 1:42.59, (1:26.20), 1:27.09, (2:12.65), 1:50.16 = *1:39.95*

I have never hated being colorblind so much as I do right now


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 27, 2016)

pyra: (7.69), 4.94, 6.04, 7.63, (4.68) = 6.20


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 27, 2016)

*2X2X2: * (14.85) 8.05 9.97 7.78 (7.39) = *8.60*
*3X3X3:* (24.35) 20.25 23.33 19.63 (18.96) = *21.07* // I need to start practice again
*4X4X4:* (1:58.72) (1:35.14) 1:47.26 1:44.27 1:54.05 = *1:48.53*


----------



## Nithin steven (Jan 27, 2016)

3X3 ( CFOP): 

21.62
19.29
17.63
19.83
17.37

Average: 19.02


----------



## Atomix (Jan 29, 2016)

3 by 3
26.16 , 31.74 , 29.41 , 28.24 , 28.32
AVERAGE = 28.66


2 BY 2
8.52 , 15.13 , 8.99 , 18.43 , 19.33
AVERAGE = 14.22


----------



## h2f (Jan 29, 2016)

*2x2x2* 7.40, 5.76, 6.95, 6.12, 5.68 = *6.28*
*3x3x3* 22.73, 19.15, 21.44, 18.38, 23.46 = *21.11* // last solve could be better
*4x4x4* 1:18.97, 1:18.55, 1:12.09, 1:27.30, 1:31.96 = *1:21.61*
*5x5x5* 3:11.21, 2:48.68, 2:53.22, 3:04.10, 2:49.36 = *2:55.56*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* DNF, 1:08.6, 37.49 = *37.49* // slow
*3x3x3 blindfolded	* DNF, 1:34.80, 1:05.26 = *1:05.26*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF * // I dont know whats wrong with my execution... 
*5x5x5 blindfolded* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF	* // 1) 24:53 off by flip (wrong memo) 2) 19:53 off by few 3) 25:51 one of last wings I did twice
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded* 4/5 in 31:34 =* 3 points* // off by 2 flipped edges didnt notice during memo
*3x3x3 one-handed* 39.90, 1:08.27, 55.55, 43.05, 55.47 = *51.36*
*3x3x3 Fewest moves* solution: U' B D2 F R B2 R' F' R B L' B' D U2 B' U' D2 B U B' D2 B R U2 R' F U F' L' U L U2 = *32* //

explanation: 
U' B D2 * R // 2x2x1 (4) 
B' L' B' D // 2x2x2, cross and prepared pair (4/8) 
U2 B' U' B ** // 2x2x3 (4/12) 
U R U2 R' // f2l - 1 (4/16) 
F U F' // eo (3/19) 
L' U L U2 //ab4c (4/23) 
*F R B2 R' F' R B2 R' (3 moves cancelation) 
** B' D2 B U B' D2 B U' (4 moves cancelation) 

IF says insertions are optimal and I'm happy with that. 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* *1:53.02*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5* *5:02.46*
*Skewb* 10.29, 16.66, 11.94, 12.16, 14.09 = *12.73* // quite good


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 29, 2016)

megaminx: 1:15.09, 1:21.44, 1:15.48, 1:12.61, 1:07.43 = 1:14.39


----------



## MaxB (Jan 30, 2016)

3x3:
(33.72), 30.90, 31.92, (30.40), 32,17
*average: 31.66
*Not good at all. I got way too nervous.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 30, 2016)

222: (6.96), 5.19, 6.06, 6.06, (4.87) = 5.77
333: 18.55, (20.21+), 15.07, 15.24, (14.40) = 16.29 meh
444: (1:13.01), 57.02, (55.45), 1:07.31, 59.94 = 1:01.42
555: (1:46.09), 1:49.63, 1:49.64, 1:53.73, (2:00.14) = 1:51.00
Pyraminx: 8.79, 9.92, (12.15), 8.84, (8.71) = 9.18
Skewb: 9.85, (11.88), 10.87, 9.29, (8.61 = 10.01
Square-1: 57.62, (32.37), 43.14, (59.79), 55.86 = 52.20


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 30, 2016)

3x3: 17.440+, 16.193, (13.592), 15.061, (18.623) = 16.231
4x4: 52.175, (49.077), (59.277), 57.923, 53.274 = 54.457


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 1, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (6.71), (5.38), 6.66, 5.97, 6.30-> *6.31*
*3x3x3:* 18.77, 17.78, (17.67), (19.58), 17.70-> *18.08*
*4x4x4:* 1:17.98, (1:19.80), (1:14.38), 1:19.40, 1:15.94-> *1:17.77*
*5x5x5:* 2:36.10, (2:28.44), 2:29.00, (2:56.05), 2:30.68-> *2:31.93*
*7x7x7:* 9:30.16, 9:12.95, 9:17.71, (8:57.66), (10:35.71)-> *9:20.27*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:40.62, 1:49.42, 1:07.64-> *1:07.64*
*3x3x3BLD*: 5:03.30, 4:37.97, 3:56.78-> *3:56.78*
*3x3x3OH:* 38.70, (29.66), (43.70), 34.49, 42.28-> *38.49*
*234*-> *1:44.98*
*2345*-> *4:32.25*
*megaminx:* (2:56.29), (4:17.29), 3:05.24, 3:01.99, 3:11.53-> *3:06.25*
*sq-1:* 50.26, 47.42, 50.28, (33.80), (53.59)-> *49.32*
*skewb:* 10.72, 11.28, 10.16, (6.65), (16.30)-> *10.72*

*3x3x3FM:* 37 moves
Solution: F' D' L2 D R U' F2 U' F' D' F U2 F' D R F2 U2 R' U' R U2 F U' F' B D' B' U2 B D B' L' U' L2 D L B

L D L B //premoves(2x2x1 on inverse)
F' D' L2 D //first 2x2x2
R U' F2 U * F' R F2 //second 2x2x2
U2 R' U' R //f2l-1
U2 F U' F' ** U2 L' U' L //orient edges
L(cancelled) D L B //undo premoves

insertions:

* U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F (3 moves cancelation)
** B D' B' U2 B D B' U2 (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## GTemples27 (Feb 1, 2016)

First competition, and nerves got the better of me. Maybe I'll do better next week!*

3x3x3: *31.86, (40.44), 37.41, 39.08, (28.55) = 35.47


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 2, 2016)

Also did the second 4 BLD attempt: DNF(9:46.04)[5:28/4:17] - forgot to execute the last wing target, and I realized it as I stopped the timer because I should have had parity  would have been my first mo3.
Might do the 3rd attempt within the next 2 hours if I have time.

Edit: third attempt DNF(10:36.21)[5:50/4:45] - slow memo but execution was fast apart from two long pauses - also forgot to execute last wing target again, and had a flipped double-edge

So basically ignore this post I guess because my first attempt on the site was my only success


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2016)

Results: congrats to theDubDubJr, Torch and Isaac Lai

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.15 fabdabs1234
 2.51 WACWCA
 2.56 hssandwich
 2.72 TheDubDubJr
 3.17 Isaac Lai
 3.26 cuberkid10
 3.35 Iggy
 3.46 G2013
 3.58 Owczar
 3.59 Wookie
 3.80 Cale S
 3.87 pantu2000
 3.94 Torch
 4.04 jasseri
 4.22 JustinTimeCuber
 4.31 username...
 4.36 ichcubegern
 4.47 Tx789
 4.57 epride17
 4.68 xsrvmy
 4.68 jaysammey777
 4.77 CyanSandwich
 5.06 ViliusRibinskas
 5.68 MFCuber
 5.77 Ordway Persyn
 5.78 Andrew Clayton
 5.98 mafergut
 6.04 LostGent
 6.28 h2f
 6.31 Bogdan
 6.54 Schmidt
 6.95 Kenneth Svendson
 6.96 JoshuaStacker
 7.11 LyrikTech
 8.60 MarcelP
 10.06 slh01slh
 11.07 26doober
 16.97 MatsBergsten
 20.05 MLGSheep1
 21.14 MindlessCubing
*3x3x3 *(52)

 8.46 DanpHan
 9.01 Owczar
 9.67 fabdabs1234
 10.43 Isaac Lai
 10.78 hssandwich
 10.95 TheDubDubJr
 10.97 cuberkid10
 11.01 fastfingers777
 11.34 Iggy
 11.44 Torch
 11.56 Jbacboy
 11.68 Wookie
 11.68 WACWCA
 11.75 xsrvmy
 12.12 giorgi
 12.33 ichcubegern
 12.56 G2013
 12.89 pantu2000
 12.92 jasseri
 13.00 username...
 13.52 JustinTimeCuber
 14.29 Keroma12
 14.41 gateway cuber
 14.61 jaysammey777
 15.00 CyanSandwich
 15.33 turtwig
 16.23 Rocky0701
 16.29 Ordway Persyn
 16.51 LostGent
 17.01 Tx789
 17.15 Kenneth Svendson
 18.08 Bogdan
 18.92 Nithin steven
 19.41 mafergut
 19.67 ViliusRibinskas
 20.18 epride17
 21.07 MarcelP
 21.11 h2f
 21.36 Moops
 21.37 Deri Nata Wijaya
 22.89 MFCuber
 23.36 Schmidt
 23.46 TheoLyh
 23.91 slh01slh
 24.04 vishwajith
 24.42 Jason Green
 26.01 AmbroseBently
 28.16 26doober
 34.33 JoshuaStacker
 36.12 GTemples27
 37.59 MatsBergsten
 44.80 MLGSheep1
*4x4x4*(28)

 42.67 Iggy
 44.12 TheDubDubJr
 44.49 xsrvmy
 44.71 Jbacboy
 45.10 cuberkid10
 48.32 Isaac Lai
 49.01 fabdabs1234
 50.88 Wookie
 51.16 Torch
 52.46 Owczar
 54.45 Rocky0701
 55.61 username...
 56.62 hssandwich
 58.93 jaysammey777
 1:01.42 Ordway Persyn
 1:05.73 ViliusRibinskas
 1:12.32 Kenneth Svendson
 1:12.40 Tx789
 1:14.07 epride17
 1:16.87 CyanSandwich
 1:17.77 Bogdan
 1:21.61 h2f
 1:25.41 Moops
 1:48.53 MarcelP
 2:10.95 MatsBergsten
 2:17.86 JoshuaStacker
 2:21.92 mafergut
 2:23.83 26doober
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:19.99 xsrvmy
 1:22.14 TheDubDubJr
 1:34.49 Owczar
 1:34.98 fabdabs1234
 1:50.93 Wookie
 1:51.00 Ordway Persyn
 1:51.88 Torch
 1:53.13 username...
 1:53.55 jaysammey777
 2:12.39 epride17
 2:14.35 Isaac Lai
 2:19.20 Tx789
 2:26.00 CyanSandwich
 2:31.93 Bogdan
 2:42.46 Kenneth Svendson
 2:55.56 h2f
 4:38.28 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(3)

 2:39.90 TheDubDubJr
 4:24.75 epride17
 5:06.30 Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(1)

 9:20.27 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 17.40 DanpHan
 18.78 Jbacboy
 18.96 Wookie
 19.17 TheDubDubJr
 19.70 Owczar
 20.16 Iggy
 21.54 Isaac Lai
 22.18 fabdabs1234
 22.88 pantu2000
 23.23 Torch
 23.32 hssandwich
 23.54 cuberkid10
 23.86 xsrvmy
 28.04 WACWCA
 28.20 username...
 34.83 Keroma12
 35.30 turtwig
 38.49 Bogdan
 39.31 mafergut
 40.66 Kenneth Svendson
 44.17 epride17
 49.17 CyanSandwich
 51.36 h2f
 1:10.19 26doober
 DNF slh01slh
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:19.24 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 8.52 Atomix
 8.74 hssandwich
 11.05 gateway cuber
 13.63 TheDubDubJr
 16.41 Iggy
 29.29 MatsBergsten
 31.17 Torch
 37.49 h2f
 42.02 xsrvmy
 46.42 Isaac Lai
 58.50 Keroma12
 1:07.64 Bogdan
 2:05.72 26doober
 3:27.77 slh01slh
 7:10.67 mafergut
 DNF fabdabs1234
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 26.16 Atomix
 29.84 Iggy
 55.95 gateway cuber
 1:05.26 h2f
 1:05.75 fastfingers777
 1:21.25 Torch
 1:36.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:41.99 MatsBergsten
 1:52.68 Keroma12
 2:12.62 hssandwich
 2:24.61 xsrvmy
 3:28.30 Isaac Lai
 3:56.78 Bogdan
 DNF CyanSandwich
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 7:27.10 MatsBergsten
 9:45.90 hssandwich
10:18.67 Keroma12
14:58.00 Kit Clement
32:23.09 WACWCA
 DNF Iggy
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

13:04.76 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

11/13 (45:21)  Torch
9/11 (59:57)  TheDubDubJr
8/10 (48:01)  MatsBergsten
9/13 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
3/3 ( 5:21)  gateway cuber
4/5 (31:34)  h2f
2/3 (21:34)  Isaac Lai
6/11 (50:50)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 58.65 Torch
 1:04.88 TheDubDubJr
 3:38.64 26doober
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 58.05 Iggy
 1:05.02 TheDubDubJr
 1:11.36 Isaac Lai
 1:12.93 username...
 1:24.72 Torch
 1:25.20 ViliusRibinskas
 1:25.51 jaysammey777
 1:33.45 epride17
 1:36.28 Kenneth Svendson
 1:44.98 Bogdan
 1:53.02 h2f
 2:30.69 mafergut
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:33.76 TheDubDubJr
 2:38.14 Iggy
 3:18.89 Torch
 3:28.56 username...
 3:29.04 Isaac Lai
 3:29.27 jaysammey777
 4:02.56 Kenneth Svendson
 4:32.25 Bogdan
 5:02.46 h2f
*Magic*(3)

 2.01 hssandwich
 2.26 fabdabs1234
 8.08 26doober
*Skewb*(23)

 3.28 Wookie
 3.65 Cale S
 3.70 Isaac Lai
 4.01 fabdabs1234
 4.12 hssandwich
 4.74 Owczar
 5.86 Iggy
 6.22 TheDubDubJr
 6.24 pantu2000
 6.83 epride17
 7.65 cuberkid10
 8.74 Torch
 8.81 Tx789
 9.34 xsrvmy
 10.00 Ordway Persyn
 10.72 Bogdan
 12.73 h2f
 14.82 mafergut
 15.00 ViliusRibinskas
 16.83 26doober
 18.90 username...
 26.64 Kenneth Svendson
 32.46 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 8.62 TheDubDubJr
 14.68 Kenneth Svendson
 17.30 Schmidt
 36.91 26doober
*Pyraminx*(23)

 3.94 Isaac Lai
 4.38 TheDubDubJr
 4.59 Owczar
 4.64 hssandwich
 5.25 cuberkid10
 5.29 Wookie
 5.89 fabdabs1234
 6.20 pyr14
 6.28 Torch
 6.56 pantu2000
 6.59 MFCuber
 7.70 Cale S
 9.18 Ordway Persyn
 9.52 Tx789
 9.67 ViliusRibinskas
 9.70 Kenneth Svendson
 11.74 CyanSandwich
 13.66 mafergut
 15.32 Schmidt
 17.21 26doober
 18.08 username...
 25.58 MindlessCubing
 44.08 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:14.39 JianhanC
 1:17.91 Iggy
 1:19.46 Isaac Lai
 1:35.08 TheDubDubJr
 1:39.95 Sergeant Baboon
 1:56.56 Torch
 2:28.73 username...
 3:06.25 Bogdan
 6:48.79 mafergut
*Square-1*(16)

 12.03 Raptor56
 16.54 TheDubDubJr
 16.78 Iggy
 19.44 hssandwich
 22.42 cuberkid10
 23.59 Cale S
 29.04 fabdabs1234
 31.73 Isaac Lai
 39.71 Tx789
 40.59 Torch
 49.32 Bogdan
 52.21 Ordway Persyn
 52.80 xsrvmy
 1:29.42 epride17
 2:11.88 26doober
 2:45.18 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

23 TheDubDubJr
27 okayama
32 h2f
33 CyanSandwich
35 oyyq99999
36 arbivara
37 Bogdan
40 Keroma12
DNF  26doober

*Contest results*

350 TheDubDubJr
276 Torch
272 Isaac Lai
246 Iggy
234 hssandwich
220 fabdabs1234
198 Owczar
191 Wookie
183 cuberkid10
173 xsrvmy
152 h2f
150 username...
141 Bogdan
126 CyanSandwich
122 pantu2000
121 MatsBergsten
118 Keroma12
117 Kenneth Svendson
117 epride17
113 Ordway Persyn
113 Tx789
111 WACWCA
103 jaysammey777
102 Jbacboy
84 ViliusRibinskas
84 DanpHan
84 Cale S
83 mafergut
80 gateway cuber
74 G2013
70 26doober
66 ichcubegern
66 jasseri
63 JustinTimeCuber
63 fastfingers777
63 Deri Nata Wijaya
51 Rocky0701
49 MFCuber
43 turtwig
42 LostGent
41 giorgi
38 Atomix
37 Schmidt
36 MarcelP
30 slh01slh
27 Moops
24 JoshuaStacker
23 Nithin steven
20 Raptor56
18 pyr14
18 okayama
17 Andrew Clayton
15 oyyq99999
14 arbivara
13 JianhanC
13 TheoLyh
11 Kit Clement
11 vishwajith
10 Jason Green
9 Sergeant Baboon
9 AmbroseBently
9 LyrikTech
8 MLGSheep1
7 MindlessCubing
6 GTemples27


----------

